# hi peoples



## skinner3233 (May 25, 2004)

Hi everyone....about me: I'm 26 and from the pittsburgh area and i've been working out and training for around 8 years.....i played college football for 4 years as a fullback...my senior year i played at 6'0 250 fairly lean....since then i dropped to around 220 and now i'm concentrating more on bodybuilding and staying in shape rather than being built like a bulldozer....i'll put a few pics in my album...tell me if you think i have any potential....


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2004)

skinner3233 welcome to IM!


----------



## Mr.Attitude (May 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Stacey (May 26, 2004)

WELCOME


----------



## ms21vegas (May 26, 2004)

welcome Skinner


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 26, 2004)

hi human


----------

